# Will you be my boyfriend and/or girlfriend?



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not picky, see. I'll even brush my teeth every now and again.

And for you who are going to **** me up, who knows, I may enjoy that even more. :mushy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My going rate is ten dollars, and I will rake your entire yard. 

All of it.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Um, I'm gonna go with taco


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Always ready sweetie!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mazikeen said:


> I'm not picky, see.


I am a tad picky. At the very least I demand they not have a penis. Actually, I'm even more demanding -- I even expect them to be genetically female, so gender benders don't make the cut even if they had it cut off. :lol


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

You might want to refine your requirements a bit more Karl.....Living in Wisconsin and all...Maybe that the girl have a pulse, a blood pressure, and body temp above 68F.... :lol 
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=2452262


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Always ready sweetie!


 :b



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> My going rate is ten dollars, and I will rake your entire yard.


It may take a while, but I'm going to start saving up the ten dollars. Oh yes, you will be raking my yard.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, now that my services are in demand I am inflating my price to 15 dollars.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sure I'll be your boy toy :b


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

WinterDave said:


> You might want to refine your requirements a bit more Karl.....Living in Wisconsin and all...Maybe that the girl have a pulse, a blood pressure, and body temp above 68F.... :lol
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=2452262


Oh, gross link. uke 
I wouldn't be caught dead with a necrophiliac.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Then again, maybe you would.... :lol Usually by the time that the necrophiliac gets to you, the "Date" has little say in the matter of the courtship..... :b


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Becky said:


> Um, I'm gonna go with taco


 :ditto


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Well, now that my services are in demand I am inflating my price to 15 dollars.


I'll do it for $12.49.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll be your *****, mazikeen...as long as you're my sugar daddy. Now to seal the deal, i'll be expecting my new red porshe in the morning.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Triste Golem said:


> I'll be your *****, mazikeen...as long as you're my sugar daddy. Now to seal the deal, i'll be expecting my new red porshe in the morning.


No, no, this isn't going to work.

We should just beat the **** out of each other and be done with it.



anonymid said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies wrote said:
> 
> 
> > Well, now that my services are in demand I am inflating my price to 15 dollars.
> ...


And you two fight also.

Forgot the boyfriend/girlfriend thing. Now I just want to start a S.A. fight club.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mazikeen said:


> No, no, this isn't going to work.
> We should just beat the @#%$ out of each other and be done with it.


aww sorry, i didn't mean to offend you, mister. :hide
As for beating eachother...well, send me a pm if you're ever in the Montreal area :stu



> Forgot the boyfriend/girlfriend thing. Now I just want to start a S.A. fight club.


SA fight club huh? Think anyone would show up? :b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I fight dirty. My weapon of choice is a rusty nail club. Not only is it excruciating, but there is also a high risk of contracting tetanus. Either way, the ball is in my court.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I fight dirty. My weapon of choice is a rusty nail club. Not only is it excruciating, but there is also a high risk of contracting tetanus. Either way, the ball is in my court.


 :stu Anonymid will be the one fighting you, so I'm not worried.

And the winner or loser, depending on who wins and who loses, will most definitely be raking my yard.

Or, when realizing I actually have no power whatsoever, just beating me with a rusty nail club. :afr


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It's been almost four years, but I'm still looking.

Must cook/clean/wash/etc.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm so there


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> It's been almost four years, but I'm still looking.
> 
> *Must cook/clean/wash/etc*.


I voted that you were too cultured, but now I think you're too demanding. Change my answer to kicking your a**. :b


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

_No, and I'm now going to kick the **** out of you:bat_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, sorry. I shouldn't be reviving old threads. I was under a different username back then. And I had all my hair and teeth.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel like I gave the wrong answer, but it's only because I couldn't choose one that really spoke to who _I_ am. *sigh*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella said:


> The offer to mow your lawn still stands, just throwing that out there.


I thought that other forum swallowed you. I think I still owe you money.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anymouse said:


> lmao @ this poll +


Hey, you're the woman who regurgitated one of my old polls, which led to me resurrecting this one. Shame on you! :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella said:


> Yeah, you still owe me for that thing that one time. You remember.


Yes, but I had to do all the burning myself. What was I paying for?


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

I voted you where too good looking and cultured for me, but what I meant by that was you're too old and I'm too young.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Send me a nude pic by PM and we'll go from there. Somethin classy, with leopard-skin undies. Or maybe a nudey pic of ya on top of an elephant in the jungle.

C'mon impress me! Woo me! Woo the daylights outta me baby!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I voted yes months ago and you haven't done anything with my advances. Please tell me it is just anxiety that is stopping you? I don't think I can deal with this heartbreak if not.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My lawn's till overgrown. Weeds. the kids went into the backyard last week and haven't come back. The wife is looking over my shoulder, wondering why I'm looking for a girlfriend or boyfriend. I'm single, I tell her, but what else could I say to my wife. I'm asexual? God forbid (he did actual forbid it). So I need a haircut.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've always liked you but not in _that_ way, sorry.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, I want thread like this too :clap


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> My lawn's till overgrown. Weeds. the kids went into the backyard last week and haven't come back. The wife is looking over my shoulder, wondering why I'm looking for a girlfriend or boyfriend. I'm single, I tell her, but what else could I say to my wife.


You tease :b


----------

